# Torque Wrench Suggestions



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

I am looking for suggestions on a trusted torque wrench. My blade needs to be adjusted between 38-43 ft lbs. I keep finding wrenches between 50-250, but nothing much in my needed range. Can I trust a torque wrench to be properly calibrated from Harbor Freight or Walmart? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

thundergunexpress said:


> I am looking for suggestions on a trusted torque wrench. My blade needs to be adjusted between 38-43 ft lbs. I keep finding wrenches between 50-250, but nothing much in my needed range. Can I trust a torque wrench to be properly calibrated from Harbor Freight or Walmart? Thanks for the input.


I would take a look at this Tekton. I have been very happy with the Tekton stuff I have purchased from Amazon - including their torque wrenches.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on Ware's Tekton suggestion. I have one and it does a great job torquing nuts between 30-80 foot pounds (wink wink).


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use the cheap ones, they work well if backed off every time.


----------



## Appalachian American (Nov 12, 2020)

I think a harbor freight one is plenty good enough for mower blades if that is all you will use it for. Like mentioned above always back it off if it's the break over style.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I also have a Tekton from Amazon that works well for me, I have a 3/8" drive that goes down to 10 ft/lbs.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@Ware and anyone else...If it is worth it to you, sign up with a tekton.com account. Free shipping with orders over $50, and they ship fast, as well at 10% back in rewards on every order...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bmossin said:


> @Ware and anyone else...If it is worth it to you, sign up with a tekton.com account. Free shipping with orders over $50, and they ship fast, as well at 10% back in rewards on every order...


Great info - thanks!


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I think you'd be perfectly fine with a HF torque wrench. It's not like you're installing head studs.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Like stated above, don't use it as a breaker bar. If you end up at HF, grab one of these breaker bars for $15. I have two, and the reviews show they stack up well with other brands.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I have the harbor freight one for my bed knife screws. Cheap and works well for something of that nature. I would go that route for the mower or similar applications. I also have a very nice half inch drive Proto for higher torque applications with higher precision.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

I like everything I've read about the Tekton. From what I've noticed on deal sites, Amazon has had sales on Tekton between now and Christmas for the past couple of years. I'll keep an eye out for a sale or just put it on my list for Santa. Thanks again all!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I second tekton. Apart from mower stuff, I use it for most of my automotive needs, nothing to complicated, rotating tires, torquing other nuts but it helps to have a good piece of equipment. Always torque it back down is my advise.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

What does it mean to "torque it back down" or "back it off"?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Backing it off is setting it to 0 and putting the tension/locker in a loose position.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

so you mean that i shouldn't have kept my harbor freight torque wrench set at 90lbs for the past 6 years???


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about babying your torque wrench too much as it doesn't really affect it according to this video. If he can torture it that bad without it losing it's calibration, I'm sure whatever minor stuff we do to it won't effect what we are torquing. 
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivbCFNhm1cc&t=772s[/media]

As for the Tekton and Harbor Freight debate, I think either or will work for you just fine. I personally have come to like Tekton a lot and they are generally cheaper then Harbor Freight and you can't beat their warranty. Also if you create a FREE account at Tekton you get FREE SHIPPING no matter how small the order plus 10% towards future purchases there like someone else has said and they also ship really fast, so the closer you are to Michigan the faster you will get their tools.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Harbor freight also sells a digital torque meter that snaps between the socket and ratchet like an extension. Might be worth a try...

Out of curiosity I purchased one (Ytube shows them to be crazy accurate) to check my other bottom tier torque wrenches. They were all within just a couple % accuracy much to my surprise. I no longer have a pit in my stomach when working on something valuable with my chinese garbage tools.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Thejarrod said:


> so you mean that i shouldn't have kept my harbor freight torque wrench set at 90lbs for the past 6 years???


It doesn't ruin it, it just loses calibration accuracy. Like any tool it's a small maintainence thing.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> so you mean that i shouldn't have kept my harbor freight torque wrench set at 90lbs for the past 6 years???


I take it you're only using it for wheel lugs if its set at 90... I've done the same with mine. I wouldnt be too worried, there are plenty of people out there that just hit it til its 'tight' and call it good.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > so you mean that i shouldn't have kept my harbor freight torque wrench set at 90lbs for the past 6 years???
> ...


yeah, its been used for wheel lugs. I didnt think to check the torque specs on the mower blades. turns out my Ferris calls for 70ft lbs. its hard to say if i've been over or under tightening them when i'm laying on my side and awkwardly trying to keep the damn block of wood in position while using the breaker bar.


----------



## revitup (Sep 19, 2020)

Please know that stated torque is almost always 'dry' torque. If you use any kind of lube or anti-seize the torque should be reduced approx 15% or an over torque condition will result.


----------

